# 2010 White Lady Costume



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

I've decided for my vampire castle haunt next year that one of the rooms will be a ghost room. I can either have it lit with black light or a colored light. My friend and I will be white ladies and I would love some ideas for our costumes. I have some 80s wedding dresses I could use but I want something more than just that. I have thought about black light contacts which I think would look great. Any ideas or past costumes/make up to share?


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

I dont know about those UV contacts. On top of being really bright (so they wouldnt match your costume much) I've heard their fluorescence can be damaging when exposed to blacklights. You should look into it because I'm not sure its just what I've heard


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

When I think of lady vampires, I like the shear draping look. Not so much revealing, well at least not for the kids haunt, but lots of thin layers. Set up so when you reach out, they hang down as to capture you. Long nails so the hands seem large, black eyes, like they are seeing through you. I think large fangs that show when your mouth is open, are creepier, then just big ones that look like they don't fit. Throw in some blood splatters and a corpse on the floor. That would certainly make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

If you use black light, put some detergent and water in a spray bottle and spray the entire dress. Let it dry without rinsing. You'll get a great glow.

Here's another cool lighting trick if you don't want to go with black light. Red makeup, like blood, can't be seen in red light. If you have a red light on you will look normal. Change the light to another color (via a switch) and now the red can be seen. All of a sudden you are a bloody mess. It works with paint on the wall as well. Red paint can't be seen in red light.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

2 years ago, I wasn't able to get my contact lenses in so I had to wear glasses underneath a thin cloth mask I use ... the mask is white with green fluro paint on it & I stand right over a blacklight to look like a hovering head (Im dressed in black velvet drape). Much to my surprise my eyeglass LENSES glowed under the uv (even tho I was under a mask!) and were a source of a lot of eye strain...it felt like my eyes were frying (I did check online & found my blacklights and the ones haunters use do not actually cause eye damage..I think it was just the bright light refracting into my eyes). So not only would your fluro contacts possibly be annoying, they are such a small detail that they would probably be overlooked & your money might be best spent on something else. In my opinion, that is.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

UV contacts are not a small detail. they get noticed. Also the part of your eye that gets damaged by UV light is inside of the eye, the UV light gets into there through the pupil. The UV reactive portion is around the pupil not over it so there is no damage. 
Whe your eyes bothered you it was because your lenses were over your pupil, not around it.
UV contacts rock and give a very cool effect.
Allen H


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Depending on the look you want I would stick with something like the manson/zombie style lenses, though the Blue rave look good too, they should give the blueish color same as what you're looking at in the costume.

Here are what they look like, down towards the bottom of the page:
*http://thefrighteners.com/Theatrical Lenses.htm*


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree with Frighteners....go with the manson or zombie style lenses. 

I wouldn't recommend to anyone to stand around in a UV/black light room...its harmful. I have a couple small UV spots that give me a headache after just a minute or two of being around them.


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the great advice. The zombie lenses at BodyJewelleryShop.com seem pretty affordable at around $30 for the pair.

Love the detergent and lighting ideas HalloweenZombie! I've used detergent on other things but had totally forgot about it for my costume. 

The red light idea would be great for one of my other rooms! I was planning a room where a male actor would be chained up and telling ToTs to "get out before they come back" then two female vampires come out and go for him. I have to worry about small ToTs in my haunt and to be able to show or hide the blood gore in the room would be perfect!! Thanks!


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

*I heart Vampires*

Definetly go with flowing gowns, wonder if you could mix lighting. Have blood on the dress in the red light then switch it to the blacklight and have the gowns treated to glow and show the blood. The corpse idea is nice too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> If you use black light, put some detergent and water in a spray bottle and spray the entire dress. Let it dry without rinsing. You'll get a great glow.
> 
> Here's another cool lighting trick if you don't want to go with black light. Red makeup, like blood, can't be seen in red light. If you have a red light on you will look normal. Change the light to another color (via a switch) and now the red can be seen. All of a sudden you are a bloody mess. It works with paint on the wall as well. Red paint can't be seen in red light.


oh thanks HZ...now I want to put blood on my props and put a fading red light on them.....
Great idea...would be fantastic for a ghost. I like the black lense idea too.


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. I'll have to post more when I start the costume and get some more great feedback.


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

*Dress Found!*










Thought I'd share an update. My old roommate was going through her costume inventory and found this great old wedding dress, which she gave me for free. This is going to be a great start for the white lady costume! I'm going to age it and spray it with detergent (Thanks HalloweenZombie) for the blacklight room. Now I just need a veil, a long white wig and some make up.

(There are more pics on my profile if you're interested)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice piece!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that will be a great dress for the white lady- and best of all free!! love the full pics in you profile, (and your dog!) also, your candles look awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a gorgeous dress.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Wonderful dress - I also look forward to seeing the final costume. Good luck!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck with your vampire costume! Let us know how it turns out! Why not try making one!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG, I hope the dressmaker who made that gorgeous gown isn't reading what you'll be doing to it!!! On the other hand, it will make an awesome costume. Can't wait to see how it comes out. Wish I had a veil for you...


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

One more update before the final... it's been slow going. I have my wig and idea for make up. I'll have to punch it up for the final Haunt and am deciding if I should be in black light or not. Instead of dirtying the dress (thus making it useful for only one thing forever) I've decided to make a tulle overskirt and veil which I will dirty up to create the aging effect rather than ruin the dress. What do you all think? You've been so helpful so far, thank you for all your wonderful comments! (More pics on my profile, if you're interested)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That looks great!! Love it.


----------

